# BUENOS AIRES | Torre Av. Córdoba 120 | 152m | 500ft | 35 fl | U/C



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

*Location*: Avenida Córdoba 120
*Use*: office.
*Floors*: 35 floors
*Height*: 152,4 m
*Architect Studies*: Foster & Partners
*Surface*: 72,000 m2.
*Developer*: Safra.



Mayo65 said:


> Como está cerrado el hilo de *Córdoba y Alem.*, subo acá el proyecto de *Foster* finalmente aprobado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Juancho53 said:


> Publicado en Instagram hace un ratito, se ve los interiores tambien:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CF98kFgHdHr/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great project!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

any site photos?


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Here is it



zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## diemaciel (Mar 20, 2014)

Finalmente se sabe lo que van a hacer. Pensar que en algun momento habian mostrado un proyecto antiguo que era realmente...terrible...


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

Photos by @zorko, on Skyscrapercity Argentina


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

Beautiful


----------

